# CCD Database - Locations



## BigDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

It's a great idea and one would hope that someone, somewhere is already doing this? If not, perhaps the folks at Pollinator Partnership would be willing to help.....


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

mkieff said:


> Is there a database that is being kept of CCD locations and number of bees affected?
> 
> If not, do you think a database like this would be nice to have? If we can get such a database going, and people use it, it may help with the cause in showing how wide spread the problem really is.


you will need to define CCD and get confirmation that CCD was actually the cause of the hive loss. Lot of PPBK is called CCD.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

mkieff said:


> Is there a database that is being kept of CCD locations and number of bees affected?
> 
> If not, do you think a database like this would be nice to have? If we can get such a database going, and people use it, it may help with the cause in showing how wide spread the problem really is.


More colonies are killed by varroa and diseases than CCD. So should there be a database for them too?


----------



## mkieff (May 7, 2013)

What does PPBK stand for, sorry, I am new to this.


----------



## mkieff (May 7, 2013)

Well, I have put a site up that allows users to report hive kills. I have included several different categories to cover non CCD kills. http://ccd.honeylibrary.com

Please let me know if you think more categories are needed. Now we just need to find a way to get beekeepers to actually report hive losses.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

mkieff said:


> What does PPBK stand for, sorry, I am new to this.


P*** poor beekeeping


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

mkieff said:


> Well, I have put a site up that allows users to report hive kills. I have included several different categories to cover non CCD kills. http://ccd.honeylibrary.com
> 
> Please let me know if you think more categories are needed. Now we just need to find a way to get beekeepers to actually report hive losses.


Why? Seems like you may be focusing on the negative. If I only reported my Dieback and not my expansion seems like that would illustrate an untrue picture about the state of my operation. Dieback/Losses are not an indication of the state of an apiary.

I had about a 15% loss this past Winter by early March and then I killed a bunch of hives because I split them too early and didn't have anything to feed them. Then, after that, I was able to recoup my losses and expanded my operation by 15% or better up to about 550.

I didn't understand how to make a Report. 

I have noticed lately that when I have been out to add supers to hives every other yard or so has one or two queenless, or dronelayer colonies. Left alone they would eventually be a deadout. I call that Summer Dieback. Talking to Randy Oliver last Saturday he said that he has observed the same thing. Maybe you'd like to add that to your List.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Transportation Accident
Starvation 
Vandalism

I heard from a guy from Utah who said half of his hives melted because of the intense heat this year. He knows someone else who lost thousands. So you might want to add that to your list.


----------



## mkieff (May 7, 2013)

Why? In simple terms, to educate Mr./Mrs. Public. The more data, and the easier it is for Mr./Mrs. Public to access the data, the easier it is to get Mr./Mrs. Public convinced that they need to help solve the problem. Everyone has extra congnitive cycles that they are looking for a cause to use them on. We just need to convince them to use their extra cylces on our problem. And to do that, we need to make it easy for them to see the scope of the problem and that others are spending their extra cycles on a solution.

I would see the site as successful if I can get just one person to think twice before they spray their apple trees, or flower garden while it is in bloom. But if we don't show Mr./Mrs. Public the scope of the problem, they will not think twice about doing things that contribute to the demise of the honeybee. Personally, I think it is worth a try. The media, etc is only showing it as isolated events. If we can connect those isolated events in a way that we can show it is effecting EVERYONE, then Mr./Mrs. Public will show more instrest and change behavior. Collecting the data will help show the scope of the issue.

Just my two cents. I personally think it is worth the try, and it only will take beekeepers a couple of seconds to use the site to add their data. Is a few minutes posting data not worth the impact it could have?


----------



## Coffee_Bee (Feb 3, 2013)

CCD is so 2008;
past few years the rate has been less than 4% of bee deaths--- that is IF you can define it, and IF they are real cases.
Nowadays the definition has really broadened to be almost meaningless--- of course it can't be tested for--really nebulous.

Try the USDA subsidy pay-outs for bee losses since 2006,which is tied in to purported "CCD" losses, bet you'll see some familiar names.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I am afraid of the impact it would have. Unless everybody who owns beehives reports the picture will be skewed. As it is now. All any nonbeekeeper knows, as well as many beekeepers too, is that CCD killed 30% of all managed hive in thge US this last year, which is untrue.

Are you familiar w/ The Apiary Inspectors of America? I think you should look them up. These public servants do an annual report on Bees. That's where the 30% loss that so many Newspaper and TV News programs have reported on got their information, besides the individual cases many of them site.

The USDA Animal Plant Health Inspection Service(APHIS) has reports on Bee Health too.

Maybe you would like to add links to those organizations.


----------



## mkieff (May 7, 2013)

Mark, thanks for the additional resources. I am now in contact with them as well to see what data they have, etc.

Looks like most of them just classify it as CCD if there is not a large number of bee deaths found in the hive. But they do have good statistics on winter kill.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Coffee_Bee said:


> CCD is so 2008;
> past few years the rate has been less than 4% of bee deaths--- that is IF you can define it, and IF they are real cases.
> Nowadays the definition has really broadened to be almost meaningless--- of course it can't be tested for--really nebulous.
> 
> Try the USDA subsidy pay-outs for bee losses since 2006,which is tied in to purported "CCD" losses, bet you'll see some familiar names.


Any chance you can link to that data??? not finding it myself....


----------



## mrspock (Feb 1, 2010)

mkieff said:


> Why? In simple terms, to educate Mr./Mrs. Public. The more data, and the easier it is for Mr./Mrs. Public to access the data, the easier it is to get Mr./Mrs. Public convinced that they need to help solve the problem.


Sigh.


----------

